
7 Minutes of Terror: Curiosity Rover's Risky Mars Landing - dpeck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h2I8AoB1xgU
======
ColinWright
Obviously popular:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4147907>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4150596>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152659>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152965>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154270>

